# Work as a print maker



## adamgd (Oct 16, 2011)

My question is, is there any one out there that has models of engines that would like to have a 2D print made from them.
A little about myself, I am a recent graduate of college where I learned about machining. It was a two year program, first year manual machines/second year CNC. During that time I learned how to use Solidworks 3D and thought that it was the best program that I have ever used for computers(drafting related). I built models of a LME-370 "PIP" model airplane engine. Now I work for a CNC manufacturing company that does not use 3D models because we make mostly lathe parts and the machines (Mazzak) have great tools built into the controller. I want to keep my drafting skills from getting rusty in case I decide to move to a different company. While Solidworks might be out of my price range for a while I was looking at Alibre Design for a substitute. 
My goal for the future is to have some personal machines that I can make stuff of my own like model engines, small parts and maybe the occasional firearm.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 16, 2011)

A warm welcome adamgd !! Lots of very talented folks here. Pull up a chair and join in 

Mike


----------



## adamgd (Oct 16, 2011)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> A warm welcome adamgd !! Lots of very talented folks here. Pull up a chair and join in
> 
> Mike


Thanks this was my first post. I have looked at the team builds quite a bit and when I get some machines I hope to join in on a few.


----------



## doc1955 (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome
I am a tool design engineer here. I use NX6 and CATIA mostly I know what you mean when you say you want to keep your drafting skill going. I enjoy 3D designing fixtures and tools in cad but I hate the drafting end of my job.


----------

